

Ask HN: BitsyBox needs beta testers for web platform - roachsocal

We have a new startup called BitsyBox. Without giving too much away, it's a platform to help developers create sites more easily, and to allow site owners to take greater control of their content.<p>Our web app is currently in private alpha. However, we are giving away our first 20 beta invites in the next 2 weeks. We launch publicly in September, but our beta testers will get all the information and tech support they need starting now.<p>Not only will all beta testers receive six months of BitsyBox for free, but one lucky participant will even win this electronic drum machine t-shirt (http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/ac0b/). We chose this t-shirt because it is obviously awesome -- maybe next time we'll give away the Chain Mail Shirt (http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/9080/) but for this round of testing, it was too expensive, despite it's obvious advantages in protection against weaponry.<p>You can sign up two ways 1) by emailing info@bitsybox.com or 2) follow us on Twitter @bitsybox.<p>We'll notify the selected 20 beta testers next week.
======
barrybakst
sounds like an application i can use. let's give it a try. BB

